# I had a bright idea....



## Schroedc (Jan 9, 2016)

I had the shade laying around, bought it a while ago for a couple bucks at a garage sale and figured someday i'd do something with it. was handmade, probably late 60's or early 70's judging by the materials used (I've made a couple glass shades myself so figured if nothing else I'd take it apart for the glass) Decided to build a lamp for my wife to get it out of the garage. Everything used for the lamp base came out of my boxes of miscellaneous bits I've been saving for small projects or firewood, whichever came first. Some Curly Maple for the base with a couple thin layers of Walnut to break it up, the column is spalted maple boards I beveled and glued into a 4 inch square post with a top cap of curly maple again. A few bucks worth of lamp parts, a few coats of WOP and I'm done. It'll get rubbed out and waxed tomorrow or Monday. This was a fun, easy way to use up some scrap and keep momma happy. (Yes, I do plan to replace the thumbtacks with felt pads once I know it's dry enough to not stick to things)

C and C always welcome

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 9, 2016)

I like the combo of woods you used. For some reason the spalted column looks too big & bulky for this tiffany lamp, however. Chuck


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yep, that will brighten her day. (or night)nice lamp.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 9, 2016)

I like it  Tiffany lamps aren't my thing but the wood sure pretties it up!


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 9, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> I like the combo of woods you used. For some reason the spalted column looks too big & bulky for this tiffany lamp, however. Chuck



Yeah it's a little chunky, most of those lamps were a lot thinner since the base was cast bronze. This was what worked for the stuff I had and I needed some weight so it wouldn't be tippy. Not as graceful as the Bradley Hubbard I've got.


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 9, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Yeah it's a little chunky, most of those lamps were a lot thinner since the base was cast bronze. This was what worked for the stuff I had and I needed some weight so it wouldn't be tippy. Not as graceful as the Bradley Hubbard I've got.


Hadn't thought about the weight needed to keep it upright. It would take a chunk of lead (or some other dense material) in the base to make it work. Chuck


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 10, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Yeah it's a little chunky, most of those lamps were a lot thinner since the base was cast bronze. This was what worked for the stuff I had and I needed some weight so it wouldn't be tippy. Not as graceful as the Bradley Hubbard I've got.


I like all of the nice wood you used. I think if you could come up with one more good sized chunk to add to the bottom to make the base just a little larger it would look more balanced.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 10, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> I like all of the nice wood you used. I think if you could come up with one more good sized chunk to add to the bottom to make the base just a little larger it would look more balanced.



Hmmm, not a bad idea, I'll have to see if I've got anything else laying around I'm willing to cut up.


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 10, 2016)

Neat lamp ! 
Besides you ought get some ata boys from the boss....


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Hmmm, not a bad idea, I'll have to see if I've got anything else laying around I'm willing to cut up.



Nice lamp Colin but I might agree with Dave on a larger base, and I'd take Phil Collin's advice if you do and Keep It Dark. Walnut maybe. 

Nothing wrong as is though and I'd be careful about going too big because if you keep the ratio the next one will have to be wider than the last to look balanced - better not do anything permanent before you're sure you like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Nice lamp Colin but I might agree with Dave on a larger base, and I'd take Phil Collin's advice if you do and Keep It Dark. Walnut maybe.
> 
> Nothing wrong as is though and I'd be careful about going too big because if you keep the ratio the next one will have to be wider than the last to look balanced - better not do anything permanent before you're sure you like it.



I can always use some double stick tape to see if I like the looks before permanent attachment...


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 12, 2016)

I love the woods you chose but I only have one question. Did your lathe break down?? 
I like the concept but I kind of agree with Chuck, it looks kind of bulky for that shade.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 12, 2016)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I love the woods you chose but I only have one question. Did your lathe break down??
> I like the concept but I kind of agree with Chuck, it looks kind of bulky for that shade.



Yeah, I've been going back and forth on that. I did try setting another piece under it to make the base larger and didn't like it as it starts looking too tall. Set it on top of the piece of furniture it'll sit on once it gets moved home and it actually looks pretty balanced so I think I'm going to leave well enough alone unless my wife decides she wants to put it somewhere else so I don't screw it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

